# What Do You Use When Showering?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2016)

My husband likes to use a sponge, so I buy small 'natural' sponges for him.  I just like to use a terry-cloth wash rag.  Now and then I'll use exfoliating gloves or a loofah.  What do you use?  :bath:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a bath brush that is long and I can reach my whole back with.  I also like to use scented bath gel.  I especially like the ones that linger on the skin and keep you smelling fresh all day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2016)

My father used to have a long handled bath brush too that he used on his back, but I never had one myself.  My husband will usually do my back with the loofah, or I use the one that's like a sling that you can use on your own.  Been using Oil of Olay liquid soap for years now.


----------



## kburra (Jun 20, 2016)

Shave!


----------



## Wren (Jun 21, 2016)

I use a perfumed shower gel and a bath scrunchie


----------



## Wren (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry posted twice....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2016)

A sponge and either 'Radox' or 'Imperial Leather' shower gell.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 21, 2016)

Wren said:


> I use a perfumed shower gel and a bath scrunchie
> View attachment 30198



So do I


----------



## Pappy (Jun 21, 2016)

Just good old Dial soap, head and shoulders shampoo. Need less and less of the shampoo each year.


----------



## IKE (Jun 21, 2016)

We both use just plain ole terrycloth wash rags......I do have a long handle brush hanging on the shower wall that I use on my back.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2016)

Simply a terry cloth wash cloth.  It seems to get into all the right places.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have an exfoliating wash cloth that works well and a long-handled bath brush for my back.  I alternate between shower gel and plain soap.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 21, 2016)

I use a bath scrunchie brush and moisturizer gel.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2016)

The nice things about terry cloth wash clothes is that they do the job, and they can be washed and disinfected.  And yes, they reach in all kinds of places.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Jul 7, 2016)

Organic body wash or homemade organic soap and a poofy scrubby!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2016)

A scrunchy and unscented Simple shower gel.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 7, 2016)

Body wash and a regular terry washcloth.


----------



## Lynk (Jul 7, 2016)

Body wash and Terry wash cloth.  I use to use a pouf but decided a wash cloth would be healthier.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2016)

I've always found water works best, but I did take a mud bath one time at a hot-springs spa and that wasn't bad at all.

I also did a hot coffee-bean bath at a spa once and on further reflection should have realized it wasn't a great idea.  I DON'T LIKE THE SMELL OF COFFEE.  Laying down in a bath tub and having hot coffee beans shoveled onto me wasn't the pleasure I thought it was going to be.  Duh.   Add that to the list of Things I Shouldn't Have Done.


----------

